# PAINT CODES



## SICK TT

Can anyone tell me where on the TT can i find the paint code? or if anyone already knows the paint code for phantom black i think it is? Its the black that had a kinda browny effect to in in direct sunlight?
Thanx


----------



## TeeTees

SICK TT said:


> Can anyone tell me where on the TT can i find the paint code? or if anyone already knows the paint code for phantom black i think it is? Its the black that had a kinda browny effect to in in direct sunlight?
> Thanx


I'm not sure on where it's too on the car, but it's in the front of your Service book (a sticky label). :?


----------



## JAAYDE

SICK TT said:


> Can anyone tell me where on the TT can i find the paint code? or if anyone already knows the paint code for phantom black i think it is? Its the black that had a kinda browny effect to in in direct sunlight?
> Thanx


If you look in your sevice book it should tell you, i think mine is my the spare wheel underneath.. :wink:


----------



## pimpster

Does anyone have a list of the paint code's and their relavant names?


----------



## J55TTC

A quick forum search revealed this - theres quite a few threads Im sure theyre all in there somewhere

Color Color Description Color Code 
Amulet Red Clearcoat LY3C/4G 
Highland Green Metallic Clearcoat LY6J/7S 
Atlas Gray Metallic Clearcoat LY7Q/4A 
Light Silver Metallic Clearcoat LY7W/5B 
Brilliant Black Clearcoat LY9B/A2 
Brilliant White Clearcoat LY9F/B6 
Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5J/P7 
Denim Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5W/7C 
Desert Green Pearl Clearcoat LZ6W/8L 
Aviator Gray Pearl Clearcoat LZ7W/1X 
Raven Black Pearl Clearcoat LZ9V/3A


----------



## SICK TT

J55TTC said:


> A quick forum search revealed this - theres quite a few threads Im sure theyre all in there somewhere
> 
> Color Color Description Color Code
> Amulet Red Clearcoat LY3C/4G
> Highland Green Metallic Clearcoat LY6J/7S
> Atlas Gray Metallic Clearcoat LY7Q/4A
> Light Silver Metallic Clearcoat LY7W/5B
> Brilliant Black Clearcoat LY9B/A2
> Brilliant White Clearcoat LY9F/B6
> Moro Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5J/P7
> Denim Blue Pearl Clearcoat LZ5W/7C
> Desert Green Pearl Clearcoat LZ6W/8L
> Aviator Gray Pearl Clearcoat LZ7W/1X
> Raven Black Pearl Clearcoat LZ9V/3A


So wich black is mine then? mine is the black that looks brownish in direct sunlight?


----------



## TTCool

The paint code for my May 2000 Quattro Coupe 225 is printed on a white sticker in the boot, under the spare wheel cover to the left side of the spare wheel housing.

Joe


----------



## Skychan

I called Audi and they looked up my color code by my VIN and told me it is:
A7W

That isn't in the list and it doesn't start with L... I'm so confused. I hope the paint place gets me the right color based on A7W


----------



## Jez xbx

in the boot, under the floor where the spare wheel is
looks like a printed receipt with loads of codes on it
snap a pick of it then you can see it better in the warmth
will give the code (unless been resprayed of course?)

i join the long and distinguished list of LY7W lol


----------



## thebluemax

TTCool said:


> The paint code for my May 2000 Quattro Coupe 225 is printed on a white sticker in the boot, under the spare wheel cover to the left side of the spare wheel housing.
> 
> Joe


mine is in there as well


----------



## Skychan

I called Audi. This time they said Y7W. Yay!


----------

